# Thrombosis of Basilic vein



## Chitra (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest me the ICD code for basilic vein thrombosis? as the ICD manual does not lead a code for unspecified Basilic vein thrombosis,

If the document does not support acute or chronic what to code?


appreciate a quick response....

Thanks,
Chitra


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 26, 2009)

453.81 acute


----------

